# Al Gore - «An Inconvenient Truth» ou «A Convenient Lie»



## ajrebelo (2 Mar 2007 às 16:57)

boas 

bem aqui deixo esta noticia  porreira sobre toda esta cena feita para que al gore ganhe não só o nobel da paz como se fazer novo presidente dos estados da tanga ( usa ) amerdicanos não gosto deles nem com batata frita.

A CONVENIENT LIE

GLOBAL WARMING: A CONVENIENT LIE

Thursday, March 01, 2007 


Al Gore is, well, almost as bad as John Kerry, but now it seems that Kerry has finally learned to keep his mouth shut, at least for now. Not so much Al Gore.

At the recent Academy Awards Al Gore won an Oscar for best documentary film; too bad the film and book are convenient lies based on a political agenda rather than good science. But that has never stopped the Left. As with most on the Left, global warming and environmentalism are the cause celeb; their rallying cry and organizing concept. It is also the Left's religion. An Inconvenient Truth blames Man for global warming and forecasts dire consequences for the world unless we reduce carbon dioxide emissions in the next ten years.

Of course, the way they propose to do this is by growing government and adding even more regulations to hinder business and increase their costs. The only dire consequences would be for businesses, every consumer, and particularly for the poor and elderly who would have to pay more for everything because of the new environmental taxes. Make no mistake about it; everything will cost more and our businesses will be less competitive internationally. This will result in plant closings and job layoffs; basic economics that the Left has such a difficult time understanding.

During Gore's world tour to promote his book and heighten his visibility in preparation for his nomination for the Nobel Peace Prize, he had numerous opportunities to debate real climatologists who had offered opposing ideas about the real cause of global warming and he refused each one. He was afraid to debate anyone who knew something about the topic that did not already agree with him. He was there to deliver his message, not debate anyone on the facts who might challenge his faulty science. Facts were never part of his equation. 

Now we hear that the debate is over and the case is closed; their other god has ruled - the United Nations - has decided that global warming is 'caused' by Man so there is no need for any further discussion; it is time for action. Surprise! This type of socialist-collectivist mentality could not be further from either the truth or from reality. 

But Al Gore may know what he is talking about at least in one area; energy consumption. In this area at least, he may have some 'street creds'.

Take, for example, Gore's 20 room mansion in Nashville, Tennessee. His average electricity bill is more than $1,300 per month. His yearly combined natural gas and electricity utility bill is almost $30,000. That is enough energy to provide energy for 20 typical American homes. Clearly, Al Gore practices what he preaches and is doing his part to conserve energy. His motto must be: Do as I say, not as I do. This type of hypocrisy is typical of the Leftist elite.

None of us should completely disregard our own energy use and we should what we can to reduce it. However, it should not be a government-mandated reduction. Afterall, we have free will, we live on the same planet, and we should endeavor to protect both our own economic interests as well as the environment in which we all live.

Back at the Academy Awards; Melissa Etheridge won best theme song for the motion picture An Inconvenient Truth beating out four competitors, including three songs for the film Dreamgirls, for some song no one has ever heard. Coincidence or preplanned politics?

There are many excellent books out that contradict the Left's specious assertion that Man is the 'cause' of global warming.

One of the newest and best is The Politically Incorrect Guide to Global Warming (and Environmentalism) by Christopher Horner, a senior fellow at the Competitive Enterprise Institute. In The Politically Incorrect Guide to Global Warming, Mr. Horner makes the point that environmentalism is the religion of the Left and heresy by anyone with a different view will not be tolerated. Another superb book is Unstoppable Global Warming: Every 1,500 Years by Dennis T. Avery and S. Fred Singer. Both are highly recommended.

The Left's political socialist-collectivist political agenda concerning global warming and environmentalism should not be taken lightly. They plan to grow government and to give it more power. They plan to tax all of us with an environmental tax to pay for it and in doing so they will make our businesses less completive. And they must be stopped.


seringador sai uns tomates e tambem tenho aqui uma tela velha para rasgar     

abraços meteo


----------



## Iceberg (3 Mar 2007 às 18:08)

Al Gore vai estar novamente em Portugal, na próxima semana (7 e 8 Março 2007) no Centro de Congressos do Estoril, para uma conferência no âmbito do 3º Forum do Comércio Moderno da APED.

Os Associados da APED pagam € 450 ( ) e os não Associados pagam € 1.200 ( )

Sabem quanto é que ele cobra por cada confer~encia sobre Aquecimento Global?

175 MIL EUROS (   )

Como podem ver, é uma mina de ouro, sempre a facturar !


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 18:52)

Revista Visão - 01-03-2007 - Pág.116










Vamos lá saber.... quem é membro do forum MeteoPT que trabalha na Visão????   



.


----------



## Luis França (5 Mar 2007 às 12:06)

Então o dito Gore esqueceu-se que em Marte se está a passar o mesmo que na Terra? Que bela campanha eleitoral... já para não falar no resto do Sistema Solar? Ou será que com esta conbersa eles nos querem preparar para algo maior do que se pensa? É uma boa maneira de as pessoas ficarem sensibilizadas por eles, pois os Senhores do mundo não devem ter pendentes necessários para contar a Verdade?...lololol


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 12:18)

@ ajrebelo: Queres uns quantos aqui dos Alentejos!  

@ Iceberg: Já se tinha aqui se tinha falado do preço (muito pouco ecológico ) que essa máquina de fazer dinheiro, cobra pelas suas "desinteressadas" conferencias . Tudo em prol do nosso planeta!  

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=30934&postcount=34

@ Minho: Agora essa da Visão está excelente! Se é um membro daqui não sei. Mas possivelmente é alguém que por aqui andou!   
(Minho altera lá a data da revista, senão ainda pensam que és adivinho! )

@ Luis França: Deixa lá, então o homem tadinho anda a fazer pela vida €€€€ .


E atenção que eu não sou contra os movimentos pro-ecologia . Tenho a certeza que aqui ninguém o é, agora sou contra estes aproveitadores dos mais incautos e desatentos que sem saber se estão a deixar levar numa grande manipulação em favor de um interesse ou interesses meio obscurantistas, cheios de hipocrisia e fortemente tendenciosos.


----------



## tcpor (23 Mar 2007 às 14:15)

Finalmente um fórum onde os utilizadores não defendem o Al Gore com unhas e dentes!  

Esse senhor é um valente aproveitador! Virou "inteligente" depois de perder as eleições para o G. W. Bush. Simplesmente lamentável.

E não se esqueçam que este senhor, que tanto apregoa ser pró-ambientalista, teve uma conta enormíssima para pagar da EDP lá do sítio! Ironia...  

Abraços,


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2007 às 01:14)

*Os nove erros de Al Gore*

1- Não há provas que haja atóis do Pacífico a ser evacuados devido à subida das águas. 
2 – É um exagero alarmista afirmar que o nível do mar poderá subir seis metros nos próximos anos. 
3 - Não é provável que a corrente do Golfo esteja prestes a deixar de circular, lançando a Europa Ocidental numa nova Idade do Gelo. 
4 - A coincidência exacta entre os aumentos das emissões de dióxido de carbono e as subidas da temperatura registadas nos últimos 650 mil anos, como afirma Al Gore, não existe. 
5 - O derretimento da neve no Monte Kilimanjaro está longe de poder ser exclusivamente relacionada com a acção do homem. 
6 - Não há provas da relação directa entre o desaparecimento do Lago Chad e o aquecimento global. 
7 - São insuficientes as provas de que o Furacão Katrina seja consequência das alterações climáticas. 
8 - Não há provas que os ursos polares estejam a morrer afogados por nadarem cada vez maiores distâncias em busca de placas de gelo. A verdade é que nos últimos tempos apenas foram encontrados quatro ursos mortos, por causa de uma tempestade. 
9 - O desaparecimento de recifes de coral nos oceanos de todo o mundo não é consequência unicamente do aquecimento global. Há outros factores, como a poluição e a pesca intensiva. 

Sol / Lusa


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2008 às 01:16)

As coisas que ainda se vão descobrindo, mais uma para a colecção do Inconvenient Truth:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FfiCP0qGPQ"]YouTube - Al Gore:  An Inconvenient Truth vs.The Day After Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## filipept (24 Abr 2008 às 09:09)

Sem palavras  ... alguem deve estar com os bolsos a arder


----------

